# Quicktake et photoflash



## patrick jean-jacques (13 Avril 2005)

Bonjour ,

j'ai récupéré sur le site Apple des oldsoftware  l'utilitaire pour mon *Quicktake 150* ,et je cherche à l'installer sur un *6400/250* (Quicktake for power mac 1.0.sea.bin)
Tout à l'air de bien aller mais après décompression  au cours de l'installation il me réclame les disquettes 1 et 2 ! se qui me plante le processus.
IL semble bien que je doive accomplir une manoeuvre de réunification du soft avant de l'installer avec si j'ai compris dans les archives du forum un outil qui s'apelle *Diskcopy*
donc je récupère Diskcopy sur le cd-rom de mac OS8 , je l'installe et c'est la que j'atteins (principe de Peters) mon seuil d'incompétence qui est d'ailleurs très bas...
Que doit on faire ensuite ? ou bien il me manque le contenu des disquettes à aller chercher ailleurs???
Merci de votre aide; j'ai besoin de ce soft sur le *6400/250* pour vendre un *5400/180* ou il est installé.
Question subsidiaire; comme j'ai mis en réseau Apple share (par le port imprimante)les deux machines (Youpii!!! je progresse lentement!)
y a t'il un moyen de transférer l'ensemble des utilitaires *Quicktake et Photoflash* d'une machine à l'autre proprement?
Merci milles fois de votre aide pour un "pôovreattardédel'informatik" qui râme...
A bientôt,
Patrick J-J


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Avril 2005)

Hello à tous ,
je cherche donc maintenant *QuickTake Disk 1* et *QuickTake Disk 2 *qui ne se trouve pas avec les softs que j'ai téléchargés.
Après un grand tour du site Apple des olds softwares : RIEN!!!
Qui connait la solution???
A bientôt.
P J-J


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

file le lien chez apple ou tu les as trouvé steuplé vais voir, mais je me rappelle que c'est l'enfer ce truc même si la cam est bien pour son époque


----------



## vincmyl (15 Avril 2005)

Moi j'aimerais bien trouver un quiktake 150


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

ç a l'air d'etre l'enfer mais c'est possible que j'aie l'artchive dans un de mes vieux backup, je dois passer au bureau demain je jetterai un oeil


----------



## supermoquette (15 Avril 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerais bien trouver un quiktake 150


j'en ai une au fond d'un tiroir


----------



## da capo (15 Avril 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimerais bien trouver un quiktake 150


Sauf erreur j'en ai un.
Quand je dis sauf erreur, c'est que je ne sais plus si c'est ce modèle là ou l'autre.

Par contre, s'agissant des disquettes d'installation... je dois avoir la n°1 mais la n°2 a disparu depuis longtemps.

Faut que je regarde.



En parlant de vieilleries, j'ai une souris originale Microsoft (branchement serie) C3K7PN9939 avec bille en acier. Gris anthracite, 2 boutons verts. Une pure beauté  Je mettrais la photo en ligne bientôt, ça vaut le déplacement[size=-1][/size]


----------



## vincmyl (16 Avril 2005)

Si  un 150 ca m'interesse


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Avril 2005)

Hello !
Dur quand on est un récent Mac-user (1999/2000) comme moi d'essayer de faire tourner de vieilles applis sur anciens Mac ; c'est du Retro ou back-switch ??? (vade retro Mactanas!)
En tout cas merçi encore une fois au camarade Supermoquette de s'intéresser à un misérable Franco-européen comme moi depuis son Helvétie natale(?) oû je n'ai plus remis les pieds depuis la fin des 60'ties...
J'ai l'impression que sans ces deux disquettes (fournies avec le QT 150?) on ne peut pas se servir des drivers ni des M.AJ du site Apple oû j'ai tout exploré deux après-midi entières...
Voila , la chasse continue...
A bientôt pour la suite...
P J-J


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)

sorry j'ai pas eu le temps de passer au bureau fouiller mes cds de backup mais je n'ai pas oublié


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Avril 2005)

C'est pas grave , Supermoquette , 
je peux encore attendre tant que j'ai pas vendu le 5400 oû se trouve les softs du QT 150.
Il faut que j'essaye de sauver ces applis sur un support amovible et là j'attend désespèrement un Zip 100 SCSI commandé le 8 avril chez INFOROOTS à Marseille : c'est un peu long ? non (première commande sur le réseau...)
Je donne des nouvelles au fur et à mesure .
A +
P J-J


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)

beuh... et sur disquette ? de mémoire il y avait que 2 extensions et un tableau de bord en plus de photoflash, mais ça demandait un vieux quicktime pour marcher, genre 2.5 voire 3.0


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)

j'ai retrouvé le lien de macdrivermuseum, tout est là


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Avril 2005)

C'est bizarre sur la doc Apple : *http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Manuals/cameras/0306679AQT150UGWIN.PDF*
il est mentionné qu'une seule disquette d'installation  ?
Alors qu'au cours de l'install le soft que j'ai downloadé en réclame DEUX!!!
Je retrouve l'adresse exacte de ce lien et je reviens...
P J-J


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Avril 2005)

c' EST GENIAL ! ! 
J'avais jamais vu ce site encore,
Merci du lien apparement tout est là est beaucoup plus clair que chez Apple..
Milles Merçis...
Je retourne downloader tout ça mon temps de connexion étant limité.
A bientôt.
P J-J


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2005)

tu vas t'amuser, sur les disquettes y a même une xtension pour quarkxprexx et un plugin pour photoshop 2.5


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Avril 2005)

Bonjour , 
oui je me suis amusé toute la fin d'après midi ; j'avais récupéré les softs sur ce site *Mac* *Driver Museum *, puis il m'as fallu les décompresser ensuite créer les images disquettes enregistrer sur les disquettes en leurs donnant leurs noms exacts ...etc.
Ensuite installation du logiciel , bref c'est pas rapide ni intuitif (un point du coté de la force obscure..)
Et pour finir ça ne fonctionne pas : message suivant quand je veux lancer PhotoFlash :
"PhotoFlash encountered an error translating a number possibily caused by using a separator other than a decimal or a comma"
Voila je suis bien avancé!
De plus en passant directement par le tableau de bord pour accéder à QuickTake image access pour connecté le QT 150 on plante la machine!
1) soit il y a une mistoufle au cours des multiples manips des softs (décompressions,copies et recopies ...
2) soit mon anti virus qui était actif au moment de l'install (mais pas les extensions.)
a fait échouer l'instalation?
Donc je reprend tout à zéro ; download des softs, retour maison , décompression etc.
Du courage et du temps, un peu de logique, pleins d'amis sur le forum qui nous conseillent et ça ira mieux demain.
On peut pas directament relier ce p*** de quicktake 150 à un mac récent?
adaptateur ADB / USB ? et un soft qui reconnait les fichiers PICT ?
Je rève un peu...
A + pour la suite des aventures de P J-J dans le JurassikMacPark...


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Avril 2005)

Hello ,
A la suite de l' installation de photo flash ; plusieurs plantages...
donc réparations impossibles (dixit : Tech Tool pro)
Ce matin :Formattage bas niveau + mac Os 8 + m.a.j 8.0.1
etc. etc.
suite plus tard si motivé (grosse fatigue...)
P J-J


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Si  un 150 ca m'interesse


Eh bien, pour l'instant, je n'ai rien retrouvé 
Mon récent déménagement y est pour quelque chose : j'ai bourré des cartons de vieilleries sans dresser d'inventaire.

Mais ne désespérons pas.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2005)

pas besoin de photoflash, n'installe que le nécessaire pour transférer tes photos.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (21 Avril 2005)

C'est vrai , je fait une confusion ; je voulais parler des softs de *QuickTake 150!*
qui sont un peu dur à installer à cause de la gymnastique spécifique aux Mac/apple.
Sorry,désolé, un peu de lassitude..
(Sur mes vieux PC je vais plus vite pour installer de vieux softs.)
Mon apprentissage de l'univers Mac et long , laborieux et plein d'imprévus.
Surtout il faut sans cesse se remettre en question oublier ses reflexes Win/tel ...
Mais quand même:le coup des softs compressés qu'ils faut ensuite encore manipuler avec disk copy puis ensuite copier sur disquettes pour faire une installation!!! 
Cette manip" d'images disk" à monter et démonter! j'arrive pas à m'y faire.
DE ce coté là plutôt un bon point du coté Windows...
Bref aujourd'hui , vacances...
Je reprends cette installation de QT 150 la semaine prochaine.
Besoin de souffler loin des Macs...
P J-J 
(En tout cas merçi de toujours me répondre...)


----------



## da capo (21 Avril 2005)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Hello ,
> A la suite de l' installation de photo flash ; plusieurs plantages...
> donc réparations impossibles (dixit : Tech Tool pro)
> Ce matin :Formattage bas niveau + mac Os 8 + m.a.j 8.0.1
> ...



J'ai trouvé cette note d'installation de os 7.6 qui parle de QuickTake et  qui peut être valable sous 8.1 :

&#8226; If you install the QuickTake 150 software, it will install an older version of the QuickTime PowerPlug extension. Before using the QuickTake 150 installer, move the QuickTime PowerPlug extension out of the Extensions folder. After installation, move the file back to the Extensions folder, replacing the version just installed.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Avril 2005)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> (En tout cas merçi de toujours me répondre...)


De mémoire ce quicktake fut le seul truc vraiment chiant que j'ai du faire dans mon passé de macqeux, mais alors c'est vraiment chiant. Après ça sera facile, tout ce mérite nom de zeus


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (22 Avril 2005)

A Supermoquette ,
je confirme c'est "Super-chiant", au sujet de *PhotoFlash* on peut pas le dissocier de *QuickTake*: au cours de l'install (4 diskettes) on peut voir que tout ça passe de* QT* à *Photoflash* et ce sur deux diskettes au moins..
Plus les plugins QXP et autres applis anciennes il s' installe une vieille version de *QuickTime* aussi (peut etre ça l'origine des plantages?) plus *Color Sync .
*Bref on touche au but , je raccorde enfin la bète au Mac liaison ADB l'alim secteur branchée,
je clique sur " connexion " puis je vois une fraction de seconde le message d'avertissement comme quoi les icônes sont en train de se construire ( en English alors que j'ai récupéré la version F.U !!!) un comble!
puis tout ce bloque: "ad vitam eternam" 
et comme j'oublie(moigroscrétindebase) les raccourcis pour me sortir de ce pétrain j'éteins l'unité centrale à l'aide du bouton arrière !!!
Bref c'est pas du bon boulot , j'enrage , me traite de tous les noms , insulte les technos-crétins de apple etc.
Il me reste plusieurs pistes à explorer : les M.A.J vers la* version 2* de QuickTake.
ou installer la version précédante pour *QT 100* ou peut être la V° pour *QT 200*?

Hier et avant hier j'ai carrèment à la suite de grosses erreurs d' écritures non réparables
Formatté tout le DD puis réinstallé Mac OS 8 + la M.A.J 8.1 sans oublier la correction Apple Drive setup xxx!
ce qui devait améliorer mes chances de succés???
Ben non , enfin maitenant j'ai un mac un poil Zen, rien ne traine , pas de softs incompatibles ni conflits ingérables par des débutants.
Je vais rester avec cette config tant que le *Q*uick*T*ake ne fonctionne pas ; il faut solutionner le problèmes : il en va de mon avenir dans le monde mac!
J'ai fermement l'intention de faire quelque chose avec ce *QuickTake 150*.
Peut-être un bocal de confiture ?
A bientôt à tous,
P J-J


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (5 Septembre 2005)

Bon finalement j'ai abandonné , je continue de me servir du *QT 150* à petite dose tant que le performa 5400 qui héberge ses softs fontionne...


----------



## neuroneye (11 Octobre 2005)

je possede  un quictake 150  dont je ne sait que  foutre,par contre  je puis te zapper en mail l'archive avec les 4 images disk d'installation comprenant photoflash))
oui je sait,ne verse pas de larmes,on y arrivera
a savoir que photoflash etait un logiciel vendu et developpe par apple,et la politique de la pomme est de ne jamais  laisser en telechargement libre  un tel logiciel
tiens moi au courant
bay
joel


----------



## OrdinoMac (12 Octobre 2005)

neuroneye a dit:
			
		

> je possede  un quictake 150  dont je ne sait que  foutre,par contre  je puis joel



Salut,

Je t'ai contacté en mail perso. Je me propose de t'échanger ton quicktake 150 dont tu n'as que faire  contre ...


----------

